# Whatsthis



## Ron Evers (Dec 19, 2009)

On a non photography forum I participate in, I post a macro each day under the subject "Whatsthis" & # in series.  Here are some examples:


1.








2.







3.







4.







5.


----------



## Ramones (Dec 19, 2009)

1 looks like sawdust


----------



## Jhamb (Dec 19, 2009)

1: IDK
2: Bread
3: IDK
4: Maybe some kind of wood
5: Flocked Christmas tree


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 19, 2009)

To be fair, these are pretty tight shots with the width of the frame equal to about 5/8" (15mm), less than the diameter of a dime.  

They were shot with a Minolta 55mm/f1.7 plus extension tubes on a Panasonic G1 micro 4/3 camera.


----------



## kate21 (Dec 19, 2009)

1. sawdust 
2.bread
3. fish-cod or tilapia 
4. it kinda looks like a Pillsbury dough biscuit..oh wait is it the bread from #2 but the inside?
5.metal shavings that move around with a magnet 

Dont forget to tell us what they really are in the end


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2009)

Answers are as follows:

1.  Dust, several years of accumulation on top of our fuse panel.
2.  Shell of a peanut.
3.  Inside of a banana peel.
4.  Rock.
5.  Steel dust on a magnet.


----------



## mahum (Jan 13, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> Answers are as follows:
> 
> 1. Dust, several years of accumulation on top of our fuse panel.
> 2. Shell of a peanut.
> ...


 I have a rebel xsi, and my macro os tamron 90mm 2.8      what do I need to get that close???


----------



## keith foster (Jan 13, 2010)

Great shots, Ron.  I wouldn't have guessed any of them in several tries.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 13, 2010)

mahum said:


> I have a rebel xsi, and my macro os tamron 90mm 2.8      what do I need to get that close???



I do not know your camera or lens.  I do not have a macro lens so I am using a 55mm prime & extension tubes.  On my G1 the 55mm is equal to a 110mm lens on a 35mm film camera (crop factor x2).


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Very fun to try and figure out.  I would have guessed things like dried moss and lichen!


----------



## Insanity (Jan 13, 2010)

I would have never guessed the peanut shell... mainly because it looks like it has a skull in it down towards the bottom...


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jan 13, 2010)

well i thought #1 was a sponge and i thought #4 was a tree...


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 14, 2010)

Dcrymes84 said:


> well i thought #1 was a sponge and i thought #4 was a tree...




#4 is Quartzite with inclusions that may well be petrified wood.


----------



## D3KNikki (Jan 14, 2010)

I like no. 5 a whole lot.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 15, 2010)

Ron, these are very nice.


----------

